# My new Jeep!



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

So I got a new 08 Jeep Wrangler limited and i am loving it. But the Jeep forums won't let you join on a free e-mail account so I was hoping somebody else with knowledge of the Mygig navigation/media system would know the answer to this question.

So, the Mygig reads data from a DVD. indeed I put a Simpsons DVD in and I could hear the audio. But I could not get it to play video. So it doesn't play video? The booklet they give you seems to cover all the Chrysler Mygig systems and it covers features that mine does not have. Is DVD video playback one of those? And does anybody know what is entailed in geting the Uconnect to function through the dealer? it seems like a feature I would really like to have.

I'm going to go up and ask the dealer but I have a sneaking suspicion that they aren't going to know much about it.

Thanks for any input. I realize there might not be many on this forum with this kind of knowledge.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

You should be able to sign up at jeeps unlimited with a free email account. I use my free yahoo account. You can also try pirate4x4.com, but a word to the wise there. Only post in the newbie jeep forums. One other site is the virtual jeep club sites Many states have them, like AZVJC.com for Arizona, or NMVJC.com in New Mexico etc. But to your question, I have no idea


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A buddy of mine used to assemble Pioneer in-dash DVD systems when on break from college. A lot of them have a mechanism in place that they won't play video on-screen unless the vehicle is in "Park" or unless the parking brake is set. Keeps people from watching movies while they drive, of course (even though I still see people doing this with those portable dvd players you can get anywhere for next to nothing these days). I don't know about the mygig system in particular, however.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I thought of that. I have it as a six speed manual and I thought I had the emergency brake up. Oh well, down to the dealer for some cocked heads and blank stares.

I guess what I am wondering is, is it normal to get sound out of the system and no video? Like, are there oher systems out there that read DVDs, playback the audio track when they are inserted, but do not play video?

I can imagine this being so, (I suppose although it still seems pretty dumb) that it reads DVDs, well, because it looks good on a car sticker, and because a DVD holds more data for moving it onto the hardrive.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

I have an new JK too but mine is an auto. I also have the MyGig. Mine plays video but only when it is in park. There are aftermarket products, one of them is called freegig, I think another is called allgig. They allow you to not only disable the function that inhibits you from watching video while in gear but they also enable the uconnect and bluetooth. Only problem is they cost $500+. Not worth it to me.

Here's mine:










Good Luck.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

So, is it only the Unlimiteds that play video? Are ther any two door owners that can watch DVD video? I went to the dealer and they were no help. But they did tell me that Uconnect is scheduled to be available in the Wrangler in the first quarter of '08 which I figure means I will be able to add it on when it comes out.

I will be pretty mad if they want 500 to enable Uconnect if they don't raise the price of the system on models built after that time. Especially considering i could just break the Mygig and have them replace it with a new unit that would have the Uconnect at no cost to me.

And here is another quirky little thing: How come there is no way to pause/stop a song on a CD or the HDD without turning off the unit? Like, say I want to use navigation without any music playing. Is that so much to ask? Or maybe I want to shoose a song from the HDD without hearing my last choice. I'm hoping software updates will someday resolve these issues. It's sad too, because other than these issues I love the unit.


----------



## bigsurf75 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's Mine


















Coupla things added since-
Clayton's Full Long Arm Kit
4 100w Hella 500s up top
Cobra 75wsxt
Among many other unseen upgrades

This thing gets me to the trails. I was in to Jeeps first (Still my #1 passion), and Jeepin got me into MTB'ing. Now I love both, wouldn't do one without the other.


----------



## bigsurf75 (Mar 16, 2007)

I frequent Jeepforum.com, Jeepsunlimited.com, and Mallcrawlin.com. I would recommend you check out Jeepsunlimited. 

If you feel like it's absolutely necessary, check out the other two as well, but bring your flame suit if your gonna ask this same question, or one similar. They aren't exactly friendly to newbies.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

jkboard.com is a great forum as well. BTW, nice jeep gorgon. Is that a 3" lift?


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

its a 2.5 Tereflex lift but I put 3" spings up front to correct the rake


----------



## singlespeed1 (Oct 9, 2005)

MisterC said:


> So I got a new 08 Jeep Wrangler limited and i am loving it. But the Jeep forums won't let you join on a free e-mail account so I was hoping somebody else with knowledge of the Mygig navigation/media system would know the answer to this question.
> 
> So, the Mygig reads data from a DVD. indeed I put a Simpsons DVD in and I could hear the audio. But I could not get it to play video. So it doesn't play video? The booklet they give you seems to cover all the Chrysler Mygig systems and it covers features that mine does not have. Is DVD video playback one of those? And does anybody know what is entailed in geting the Uconnect to function through the dealer? it seems like a feature I would really like to have.
> 
> ...


Go to Jeepforum.com and have fun. Seriously check it out :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Petey (May 6, 2007)

another jeeper here as well. I frequent the jeepforums.com as well. Haven't gotten around to a set up for my bike yet but here it is:


----------



## bigsurf75 (Mar 16, 2007)

You need bigger tires my brutha. Those look like 33's on a 3'' suspension and 3'' body...?


----------



## Petey (May 6, 2007)

bigsurf75 said:


> You need bigger tires my brutha. Those look like 33's on a 3'' suspension and 3'' body...?


they're 33 x 12.5's on a 4 inch suspension lift....no body lift


----------



## BeeJob (Jan 8, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

My wife and her sister took my Jeep for a joyride!


----------



## pucstopr30 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would love a new JK, maybe when I get back to the states...Here is my current TJ back home in Michigan!


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

First post to mtbr, but have lurked for a couple years. I used to be a real Jeep nut- still have my rock crawler, but into other stuff now- and I might be able offer dude some guidance on Jeep forums. First, it depends on where you are. If you are in a big off road area, there will certainly be some good local forums that may be best to start. I used to live in CO and there was a good one there, also was on jeeps-offroad.com (I think that was it) and they had some pretty good info and decent people. It got a litttle political and childish after a while, though, and I've not been there in a couple years. Finally, Pirate 4x4 is probably the best forum out there. VERY hard core folks that have a noob forum all for themselves.

Oh and I'll give you a couple pics of mine in action as well:

Driving cross country after grad school:









The Gate Keeper on the Rubicon (this obstacle is no longer here due to environmental concerns):










I've also done the Easter Jeep Safari in Moab a couple times and a bunch of other stuff. I won't even start with the modification list, but suffice it to say it's "trail rated".


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

longtallsally said:


> The Gate Keeper on the Rubicon (this obstacle is no longer here due to environmental concerns):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, i miss gatekeeper. soo lame that they made a "paved" road through there.


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, here it is on my last run (September of last year).


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

ah man, didn't hear that they took gate keeper out, that sucks. since we're all posting rig pics, I'll chirp in.
Not to proud of my YJ, pretty much stock with 3 inch body, 2 inch shackle, 2 inch leafs, and 32s, but I do wheel the thing to death, and as my first car I could drive, I loved it.








Now, as my first Jeep this is the one I love, but had to sell it cause we couldn't get insurance for it.
1979 CJ5 Renegade with Levi interior. the 302 V8 with High Performance cams, 4bbl edelbrock carb, and it was going to get headers. Interior was rhino lined, racing seats, 5 point Crow harness, on 32s with the 3 speed manual, and I believe 3.73s in the axles with a 2 inch lift. This sucker would get up and move like no other, paint was great, easy to work on and fix, really fun to drive.


----------



## GravityD (Jun 3, 2007)

hella!!! jeep 14 seater with optional roof rack


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

First order of business is to get some sway bar disconnects. Next drop the body lift to 1" and cut the fenders for clearance if you need. Also, I bet you have stock gears- I am running 4.88s with 33s and the 4 banger. If you are serious, lockers are a must.

Who am I kidding, I drive the poor thing less than 1000 miles a year. You wanna buy it?

Keeping on the two wheel topic, I might try to mtb the Rubicon this summer for fun. I've seen others do it and it would be cool to watch.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

4.88s and 33 is a nice crawler ratio, but sucks for on road. if you have that into the axles, why not have lockers and 44 all around? you can fit 35s on a tj with no lift too :O lots of cutting though


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope. It is barely if at all different on the freeway. I have 5th gear again and the revs at 70 mph are the same as they were when it was brand new with the stock tires and gears.

I've driven it cross country 3 times like that, so it's been done with no adverse affects or poor mileage. Also, it is locked up at both ends. I carry spare shafts on the trail as the D35 is not the strongest ever, but a D44 would be a waste on the piddly 4 squirrels running around under the hood.

Either way, bikes (motorized and non) are much cooler to me now and I don't drive it much at all. As a matter of fact, the most it was driven in the past 2+ years was up to the Rubicon and back.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

my junk....


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

bigsurf75 said:


> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who installed your lift...?? Im pretty sure the front long arms are installed upside down...may wanna check with Clayton on that...nice rig btw..


----------



## byron (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is my Jeep.... 07 stock for now but will be adding some toys later this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Here is mine, it is a 04 wrangler rocky mountain edition, 5 speed, 4.0. It has no mod on it except for new goodyear silent armor tires. Also this is the only pic I have of it and it is all full of food and what not because of my firends **** head cousin doesn't get along with me to make a long and annoying story short...
I will actually post pics of it over the weekend...


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Awesome Jeeps!!!!!!!*

Here's my 05' Unlimited and my fiance's 02 Liberty Renegade

I tried to upload pics but it keeps saying error on page....


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*OK...Here we go....*

Our Jeeps...


----------



## adam90xj (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll play: here's mine coming down BRUTAL canyon near Sedona, Az. We trailered two jeeps out from Fl.


----------



## Ranger275 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's mine. I had a spare tire mount rack for my bike, but then I bought a set of yakima mounts that were originally designed for the Xterra (you know, that big tube roof rack they had). I mounted one bar just behind the half cab, and the other just above the rear of the 'bed'. I don't have any photos of the rack in place, but you might imagine that the bike (locked in the original style yakima fork mount) was at an angle.

side view - bar that the fork clamp mounts on the horizontal part of the roll bar just behind the half cab.








rear view - bar that the rear tire mounts on was mounted just above the rack on the vertical part of the roll bar.








and a couple more just because I can't post just poser photos of my rig. These are on Pritchett Canyon (near Moab) in 2004. Photos above are early 2007 before I trailered the rig out for EJS 2007.


----------



## Rider_WV (Oct 15, 2007)

My current 95 YJ-Ford 9" rear, D30 front 4.88s, locked rear. 2.5L/AX15(yes 15)/Flipped D300, waggy springs, TJ flares and 34LTB's









My old 91YJ-2.5L/AX15/Np203/D300 doubler. D44's f/r 5.38's, 100" wheelbase, alloy shafts, 37 Iroks, on board air, blah blah blah

























My old my with my old Zuki









Zuki it was a 95 with D44's(5.38's) & 33 boggers, 1.6L tracker motor, 4.8 tcase gears









I hate the 95 YJ(its forsale BTW) I Really miss the Zuk the most and regret selling it. I still have parts of the 91 YJ Frame & tub(narrowed 9"). I am going to fully tube it out, 4 link f/r with 16" travel SAW coilovers, D60 front, 35 spline 9" rear, Ford 5.0/c4/D300 & 40" Maxxis creepies. Well if I ever get motivated, I have all the parts except the tires I have some 42" iroks but I am selling those

Good to see a bunch of jeep people on here.


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

Dude, you got way too much time and/or money! Jeez, I'd have mine all pimped out as well, but I just don't have the time to get into it like I used to. Wait, mine is pretty pimped out. Oh well, I guess I'm just complaining as I don't have time to do the repairs from the last Rubicon run and a couple upgrades for this years run. All I need to do is weld a rear shock back on, weld the air compressor back in place (don't ask), design and replace a tie rod and drag link, and a few other things I can't remember off the top of my head. Heck, I don't have time to ride my uber cool mtb, let alone play with the welder all day.

And don't knock the YJ, I'd take it over a TJ any day, and maybe even the new ones! My fiance and I were looking at a new Rubicon Unlimited to replace her Bronco, but after I saw some things on it, I was not real impressed given the cost (sway bar quick disco is a dumb design and begging to get killed by rocks, rear driveshaft design isn't too proven AFAIK, and "rocker guards" are more for mall crawling), so we ended up with an AWD 325. The Jeep dealer was dumbfounded when I just started crawling around under it like a mechanic on show room floor.



Rider_WV said:


> My current 95 YJ-Ford 9" rear, D30 front 4.88s, locked rear. 2.5L/AX15(yes 15)/Flipped D300, waggy springs, TJ flares and 34LTB's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rider_WV (Oct 15, 2007)

I love 4 wheeling its been my obsession for several years. I have wayyyyyyy too much money in my Jeeps, but I build them over time so the cost is spread out. I prefer YJ's, for some reason I just dont like the 95 I have. It doesnt have any soul like my 91, of course I spent 8 years wheeling and upgrading it so it has sentimental value. The YJ's are easier to work on and reliable as can be. Not to mention I have a ton of YJ parts laying around. 

In 05 we wheeled twice a month from Feb to Sept, that was just the out of state trips, whe still wheeled locally too. It took a toll on me and the rig. Plus diesel prices doubled and hurt the wallet bad. We wheeled all over the east coast that year and I just got burned out. I miss wheeling my 91 though, I dismantled it to do all the upgrades and never really had motivation to finish it. Basically the only parts I will reuse is the hood & grill, the rest will be tube chassis. 

Now that I am back into mountain biking I realize how stressful wheeling is and how much more peacful and relaxing the bikes are. 

I love the new JK's I know several people with them and they are nice. If/when they are released with the 3.0 Turbo diesel(like in the WK) or the 4.7 V8 I might get a Rubicon unlimited to replace my truck. I feel like the 3.8L is under powered and overworked. 

Im jealous man, I have always wanted to run the Rubicon trail, LIttle Sluice looks like a blast.


----------

